# ESE Pods



## dmunday69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

Know the wroing question to be asking of real coffee pro's, but could someone advise the best place to buy ese pods for use with my Gaggia New Baby. Few gathering for Christmas, and will be the quickest option for producing multiple coffees. Also would like to buy beans from same place if possible.

Thanks in advance

Derek


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

http://www.coffeaonline.com sell a range. Good store, I've bought some cups and things from them before.


----------



## dmunday69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Many thanks Stavros. Will have a llok and see what they do.

Cheers


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Waitrose sell both Illy and Izzo ESE pods alongside their own brand.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Used toget mine from http://www.ukcoffeepods.org ( before being enlightened!) for my Gaggia they stock Izzo and Bravi Caffe, as pods go they are not too bad!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fairfax Coffee & Sarah's Coffee do Espressione pods, I use them in my Handpresso at work & my parents mostly use pods in their Classic. The Espressione pods are much tastier than Illy or Sagafredo.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I think it's still a relevant question and am hoping some of the previous viewers will still be subscribed and will by now have tried a few!

Any more views on where to get pods? I am off on holiday soon and about to wheel out the trusty handpresso, rather than lug my main coffee machine around.

I've narrowed down my search to variety packs from the following, wondered if anyone had any views on pods or companies?

http://www.aromocoffee.co.uk/ese-coffee-pod-mixedup-espresso-coffee-18.html

http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk/contents/en-uk/d11.html#p18

http://www.coffeeroyale.co.uk/ese-espresso-coffee-pods/ese-coffee-pods-uk/regular/ese-pods-44mm-try-32

Thanks ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have used Coffeesense pods from http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk, they have a good variety & do mixed selections.


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

gwapenut said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I think it's still a relevant question and am hoping some of the previous viewers will still be subscribed and will by now have tried a few!
> 
> ...


im presently using http://www.ukcoffeepods.org/

and my taste is on the lines of 44mm ese pods caffe karoma 100% aribica 200 for £46-50 but now trying to find an alternative as these are for me getting a bit pricey for me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bella Barista are now doing pods. Check what sizes they offer and contact them with your requirements as they are still finding their feet with this product range


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Bella Barista are now doing pods. Check what sizes they offer and contact them with your requirements as they are still finding their feet with this product range


again thanks glen , ive just sent them an email as I don't see any pods at all on there web site .

thanks jud

soz just found them


----------



## podhead (Nov 18, 2013)

jud1255 said:


> again thanks glen , ive just sent them an email as I don't see any pods at all on there web site .
> 
> thanks jud
> 
> soz just found them


I find the coffee pods from http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk hit the spot for me.

They seem to have coffees available to suit my taste, and do mixed packs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please desist from advertising unless you have spoke to admin prior to posting


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi podhead

Please check your PMs


----------

